# Replaced impeller. Now boat is always in forward



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

If it's anything like the clutch in an old yamaha 2-stroke, the shift rod rotates a little cam component that moves the clutch dog to engage either forward or reverse. If the shift rod, cam, and clutch dog are in forward, have you tried shifting the binnacle into forward before you install the lower unit to match up with the shift rod? Just a thought.

Otherwise, I have used some rubber hose and vice grips to rotate the shift rod when the lower unit is off the motor, but I don't know which direction or how far to tell you to rotate it. You could rotate it, then rotate the drive shaft to see where you are. If you rotate the shift rod and then rotate the drive shaft and the prop doesn't turn, you'd be in neutral and good to re-install.

I'm not a mechanic, but that's what I would try.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sounds like the lower popped into forward before or during install. Rotate the shift stub to neutral and re install. If it doesn’t detent to neutral do as @not2shabby says and put control box in forward.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Guys thanks for the advice. Does anyone know how (what direction and what tools) I rotate the shift shaft on the lower into neutral?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, if you have a buddy, you could shift the binnacle and have the buddy look at the shift coupler on the motor to see what direction it turns going from forward to neutral. Copy that rotation with the shift rod, and you should be ok. 

You want to protect the splines on the shift rod, so I usually put a little piece of rubber hose on the top and then grab it with vice grips to rotate it.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I had same problem after changing impellor. I finally put lower unit in neutral and shift lever in neutral and them restabbed. Harder to stabe since you cannot rotate prop to help stab. But can be done.
Joe


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

backcast said:


> I had same problem after changing impellor. I finally put lower unit in neutral and shift lever in neutral and them restabbed. Harder to stabe since you cannot rotate prop to help stab. But can be done.
> Joe


the manual says put it into reverse before removing lower unit. Be careful when removing there are some sleeves & parts that can stick and then fall off during the process of removing and reinstalling. I've done it several times, its not a big deal unless somehow you bent something.


----------



## emoney (May 29, 2020)

You can put vice grips on the shift shaft to turn it into neutral, or you can just move your lever into forward (which I think is better because then you have the benefit of being able to turn the flywheel a smidge to get the thing together). Just make sure the coupler is on the shift shaft up in the mid section because then you can see it while you're reassembling to make sure it aligns correctly.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

yes, I forgot about that, you can wiggle the flywheel back and forth and that help it slip into place. You can tell what gear the lower unit is in by rotating the prop one way or another. It will slip/click in one direction and will engage the driveshaft in the other direction. the wiggling of the flywheel is needed so the splines on the driveshaft align with the engine. the wording makes it sound more complicated than it actually is.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

this will help, its a sticky





Simple Method Of Shift Shaft Setup For Mercury Outboards Verified


This is how I do it in about 60 sec.: Turn the LU shift shaft by hand counter-clockwise until it stops, then with Vise Grips tight on the bottom of the shaft turn it a few more degrees CCW until it clicks into a stop, this should be neutral - check by turning propshaft -- prop should spin...




forums.iboats.com


----------

